# Pre-Op Vein Mapping for Lower Extremity Bypass



## mgord (Oct 29, 2009)

We have a vascular tech here in our general/vascular surgery office. She has had several patients over the last few weeks that are having vein mapping prior to their lower leg bypass procedures. She has been marking G0365 for vein mapping but this code states its for mapping for hemodialysis access. Does anyone know of another code that we should be using instead? 

Thanks!!


----------



## vkratzer (Oct 30, 2009)

We use 93931 for extremity arterial studies and 93971 extremity venous studies

Vicky K


----------

